# Senior officers to quit police



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt's Interior Ministry said Wednesday that more than 650 senior officers in the police would end their service, after protesters demanded swifter reforms of the force that is blamed for killing protesters.



"The police force shares with the people feelings of pain and hope. People involved in security are ... keen to do their role in protecting the revolution and look forward for a future of democracy," said spokesman General Marwan Mostafa.

A statement said 505 generals and more than 160 other senior officers would end their end their service. It was not immediately clear if they were being fired or retiring.

Egypt's Interior Minister Mansour el-Essawy said about 18 of the generals were accused of having a role in killing protesters during the uprising that ousted Hosni Mubarak in February.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

They are definitely not quitting! they are being fired

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/476902

"Egyptian state TV said that 37 of the dismissed officers face charges of killing protesters" pass the salt, anyone


----------

